

[Ask HN] What is so special about buzzfeed? - uptownhr

Just saw a news that they have joined the billion dollar club but trying to understand why. Anybody use them?
======
kullee
The ability to influence millions of internet users to share your content has
great value. Reaching 130MM unique visitors gives Buzzfeed the power to run
target advertising campaigns that companies will reward them handsomely for.
They are the largest content provider on Facebook with 39MM interactions
(shares, likes, comments) which is 11MM more than the second largest content
provider, Huffington Post.

Check out more statistics on Internet Trends of 2014, Buzzfeed slides start on
slide 44:
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/kpcbweb/files/85/Internet_Trends_201...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/kpcbweb/files/85/Internet_Trends_2014_vFINAL_-_05_28_14-_PDF.pdf?1401286773)

------
thekevan
Think of the sort of things people share on Facebook, reddit and the lower end
of Twitter, now put them all in one place with link-baity titles that appeal
to predominantly teenaged girls, stay at home moms and bored internet users.
And then plaster it with ads

